# Medical Marijuana



## mtdy (21 Dec 2011)

Ok, so I have my med card and am just wondering is this common at all in the AF can I just show them all my papers and card when I first sign up and its all good? Also are their regular drug tests and will I have to explain my situation every time their is one? Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

Just my opinion, but I think if you have a medical requirement for marijuana, you're not going to meet the enrollment standards.


----------



## mtdy (21 Dec 2011)

I got my med card for a sleep-anxiety problem which I no longer have even when I don't smoke. I still like to use every month or so though.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

No, you cannot smoke MJ in the CF just because you "like" to.


----------



## Sythen (21 Dec 2011)

mtdy said:
			
		

> I got my med card for a sleep-anxiety problem which I no longer have even when I don't smoke. I still like to use every month or so though.



Should I laugh? Can't tell if this is a serious question or not? No one should be able to say that with a straight face.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

I agree.  It's like continuing to take antibiotics for an infection that's been resolved.

And now mtdy is voting in Debate: Allowing drug use in the CF, and legalized vs decriminalized marijuana?  Care to guess what the vote will be?

I'm going to go out on a limb and say "troll".   :ignore:


----------



## mtdy (21 Dec 2011)

Please don't post unless your response is serious. I have my med card I am legally allowed to smoke. If you don't have answers to my inquires this thread is not for you.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

Okay, I'm serious.  The answer is NO.


----------



## mtdy (21 Dec 2011)

Can you link to some type of confirming article not look for your opinion.


----------



## Jungle (21 Dec 2011)

mtdy said:
			
		

> Please don't post unless your response is serious. I have my med card I am legally allowed to smoke. If you don't have answers to my inquires this thread is not for you.



Go to a recruiting center and explain your situation; I'm sure the staff will very clearly explain the CF policy towards drug use.
Personnally, if you like to toke up every once in a while, I don't want you anywhere near me; we have enough problems with people already in consuming crap.


----------



## Jungle (21 Dec 2011)

mtdy said:
			
		

> Can you link to some type of confirming article not look for your opinion.



http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/14-06-eng.asp


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

Canadian Forces Applicant Pre-Enrolment Drug Use Policy

Under the definition "Drug Abuse":

the use of any legal substance (e.g., volatile solvents) for other than its intended purpose in order to achieve a psychoactive effect (i.e., to change the user’s existing state in mood, sensation, consciousness, or other psychological or behavioural functions);

Since _you_ say you no longer have the condition for which you were given the med card for, your continued use of MJ constitutes abuse.

Happy now?   :


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2011)

Mtdy:
When I was a teen, I loved pot.  Well, specifically, hashish and cannibis resin.  Loved it!  Then I joined the militia.  They told me that I couldn't smoke it anymore.  No problem.
Well, I loved the militia so much, I decided to join the regular army.  But I couldn't.  I was undergoing continual medical treatment and therefore couldn't be enrolled.  That treatment?  I had braces.  On my teeth.

So, you can either take my word for it that you wouldn't be allowed in with a card that states that you're allowed to smoke pot for medical reasons.  If you need to smoke pot for medical reasons, then I'm just guessing that your condition would prohibit you from serving.

So, all that to say but sorry, you can't serve in the military.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2011)

mtdy said:
			
		

> Please don't post unless your response is serious. I have my med card I am legally allowed to smoke. If you don't have answers to my inquires this thread is not for you.



You will not legally smoke pot as a member of the RCAF. It makes no difference if you have legal permission in civilian life, it is not permissible in the RCAF.

Now, the fact that you now just "like" to smoke pot and do not require it medically, says allot about the kind of person you are. What kind is that ? The kind we do not need.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2011)

mtdy said:
			
		

> Please don't post unless your response is serious. I have my med card I am legally allowed to smoke. If you don't have answers to my inquires this thread is not for you.



Playing the Moderator here:



Please do some READING first before you POST.  The topic of the use of Marijuana and/or the use of Drugs has been covered numerous times and in quite an amount of detail already.   If you had taken the time to do some RESEARCH you would have found it completely unnecessary to pose such a question on this site, as the RULES and REGULATIONS in reference to enrolling into the CF are quite CLEAR.  Your questions are mute/irrelevant.  


As has been stated to you numerous times, the use of Marijuana and/or Drugs will preclude you from joining the CF.  It is that simple.


END of discussion -- TOPIC LOCKED

George
army.ca Staff


----------

